# ^^ndstitle-0919^^



## T-hug (Feb 25, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-0919^^


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 25, 2006)

nice
anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 25, 2006)

w00t, didn't even knew it was out today


----------



## teh_raf3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll prolly buy the english version when it get's released in europe... someday...


----------



## apofaz (Feb 25, 2006)

i have to learn japsish! now!


----------



## CakkuZ (Feb 25, 2006)

Really need japanese editin of the touch dic(tionary)


----------



## T-hug (Feb 25, 2006)

Its very pretty indeed, only English I can find in the game is when you name your players, you can name them in upper and lower case English.  The options screen has 6 options but only 4 let you select them from the start and none are to change language


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2006)

Are there any screenshots of this game?


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 25, 2006)

there are loads of screenshots, try www.google.com and search for "Children of Mana" and maybe pic Images search too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, to get to the point... anyway to reduce this game to 256 mbit??? and still get it working, that is.


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok.. why is everyone so psychked about this game. (dont know how to spell psychked. I think...)


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2006)

Found them!  I used yahoo! image search before and typed in the exact same keyword I used on google "Children of mana" and found nothing related.
-Edit- BTW Et Cetera, ever played Seiken Densetsu 2 or 3 (my favourite one)?  If you did then you will know.


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> Found them!Â I used yahoo! image search before and typed in the exact same keyword I used on google "Children of mana" and found nothing related.
> -Edit- BTW Et Cetera, ever played Seiken Densetsu 2 or 3 (my favourite one)?Â If you did then you will know.



Well, i didnt play them so i wouldnt know


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 25, 2006)

Screenshots:


----------



## Triforce (Feb 25, 2006)

plenty more screenshots here http://jeux-france.com/news14243_seiken-de...-en-images.html

I loved the old Super Famicom Mana games, Seiken Densetsu 3 gotta be my fav didn't really care for the ps1 game.
Cant wait to start playing this one, 4 player Wifi should be a blast


----------



## bryehn (Feb 25, 2006)

holy crap that looks good! i'm gonna play as far through as i can


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks shanun!...looks pretty, but not as solid as the old ones.
-Edit- just saw the other screen shots nvm...



QUOTE(Et Cetera @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Found them!Â I used yahoo! image search before and typed in the exact same keyword I used on google "Children of mana" and found nothing related.
> ...


You missed out!!!  I recommend Seiken Densetsu 3(Seceret of Mana 2), its a very good game.  Its supposed to be japan only, but there is a perfect tranlation for it.


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> Screenshots:



Looks very entertaining


----------



## teh_raf3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think the hair is bit too much here


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah. Its like, 'I woke up and couldnt be fucked to brush it and you cant make me get it cut!' Kind of hair


----------



## TPi (Feb 25, 2006)

Check the .nfo's for the numbering order.  Fixed now.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, can't wait for a "playable" version (I mean, English at least !)


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> Yeah, can't wait for a "playable" version (I mean, English at least !)



Well, it looks pretty impossible in japanese lol


----------



## Bi99uy (Feb 25, 2006)

From what i tested it seems to be a pretty solid game. Does anyone have a idea on how you access the Items? And what is those small crystals on the top screen that builds upp when you perfom combos?

Oh, and the game runs solid on my SC SD.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> Check the .nfo's for the numbering order.Â Fixed now.Â



The order they released them to sites is not the same as nfos though.  This came after Shunkan Puzzloop..


----------



## Sekkyumu (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Et Cetera @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SeKuM @ Feb 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, can't wait for a "playable" version (I mean, English at least !)
> ...



Yeah


----------



## cheatah (Feb 25, 2006)

Is there download play?


----------



## TPi (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TPi @ Feb 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Check the .nfo's for the numbering order.  Fixed now.
> ...



Well, that's just confusing.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, glad to see another Secret of Mana game.  Can't wait for an English releases.


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> Thanks shanun!...looks pretty, but not as *solid* as the old ones.
> -Edit- just saw the other screen shots nvm...
> 
> 
> ...








 are you mocking me... lol just joking.


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 25, 2006)

Jap or not I'll be playing this baby as far as I can. That is if I can put GTA down at least.


----------



## Eruonen (Feb 25, 2006)

Can't wait for English release!


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Feb 25, 2006)

My number one wait for DS release here. Seiken Densetsu 2 and 3 are two of my favourite RPGs and Sword of Mana is also a great game. Legend of Mana was unfortunately pretty poor, but it looks like this has made up for that.

Hoping the english release is not too far off but I'm guessing its still some months away.


----------



## Hero-Link (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> plenty more screenshots here http://jeux-france.com/news14243_seiken-de...-en-images.html
> 
> I loved the old Super Famicom Mana games, Seiken Densetsu 3 gotta be my fav didn't really care for the ps1 game.
> Cant wait to start playing this one, 4 player Wifi should be a blast



Does the game have Wi-Fi? it doesnt show in the box-art. download play? z.z dont belive so, i do belive in ds cart - ds cart, play though.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Feb 25, 2006)

I hope this game is better than Sword of Mana. That game had such potential, but then everything was rushed so it made for a bad game. T'was a shame.


----------



## NothingHERO (Feb 25, 2006)

Unfortunately GameFAQs does not have an english release date on it yet. Its not like I don't have any other games to play right now, its just I am still waiting for a good RPG. I havn't seen a real good one lately.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 25, 2006)

well I just played it a little bit, reminds me alot of legend of mana. sprites are also smaller than the original mana games, looks nicer, I like it  

...how do I get outta town?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> well I just played it a little bit, reminds me alot of legend of mana. sprites are also smaller than the original mana games, looks nicer, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
But you're right, looks nice indeed.


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 25, 2006)

just answered my own question.


----------



## knl (Feb 25, 2006)

i seriously want a DS or an emulator now. *cries to sleep*


----------



## wohoo (Feb 26, 2006)

man i can't wait for the english version... how long does it take to learn japanese? maybe i can learn it so i don't need to wait for every game!


----------



## Zaraf (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> man i can't wait for the english version... how long does it take to learn japanese? maybe i can learn it so i don't need to wait for every game!



You can learn to read hiragana and katakana quite quickly.  But if there is kanji, that will take a while longer to learn.  Also, it depends on how fast you can learn languages too.


----------



## Opium (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> man i can't wait for the english version... how long does it take to learn japanese? maybe i can learn it so i don't need to wait for every game!



4 years or so. Give or take


----------



## ioron (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> well I just played it a little bit, reminds me alot of legend of mana. sprites are also smaller than the original mana games, looks nicer, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to the dude in the house. The tree will crack and it will let you out.


----------



## Zaraf (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> From what i tested it seems to be a pretty solid game. Does anyone have a idea on how you access the Items? And what is those small crystals on the top screen that builds upp when you perfom combos?
> 
> Oh, and the game runs solid on my SC SD.




While you're in a fighting area, press L to access the items, and you can hotkey an item to the Y button.  I like that since I found it annoying back in Secret of Mana when you'd have to open those annoying ring menus every time you wanted to cast a spell or use an item.  When you're in town, just press Start, and go to the button that says I-te-mu in katakana.

As for those small crystals, when they are all full, press Select and you'll go into "Fever" mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  reminded me of Puyo Pop Fever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In Fever mode, you attack about twice as fast until the crystals become drained, and then you go and fill them again.  The crystals are filled based on attacks you make that hit.  So you can easily fill your crystals by smacking the barrels and those moving floating things that try to block you (you CAN kill these, even though you do 1 damage...they probably got like 40 or so hp).

I kinda understand that you press and hold B to cast spells, but is it kind of like Sword of Mana where depending on how long you hold it, it casts a different spell?  Or something else?  I tried it, and since I had Salamander, he kinda flies out and sits there.  When I touch him, I glow red...maybe increases my attack?

Man, one thing I'm really finding annoying is the whole "knock-down" thing.  When you hit a monster a few times, they fall down, and they can knock down another monster (doesn't do damage, just knocks them down).  But in the same way, YOU can be knocked down...and much too easily too.  If you're in the middle of a group hacking away, you'll find yourself on the ground half the time.  Some monsters, like the green slimes, are especially good at knocking stuff down.  Near the beginning you'll find a whole group of them.  Just knock one down and they all go like a chain reaction.

I got to the top of the first tower, and man, that fire bird pheonix thing is a TOUGH boss.  But maybe that's just cause my character is weak.  I just discovered the Gems menu while in town, and you can equip gems to increase various stats.  Let's hope this time I'll be stronger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, there are some objects that can only be broken by having a monster thrown into them.  For example, the big blue jars.  Just knock a monster towards the jars and they will shatter.

Anyone know when you get more characters?  And maybe some details on spells?  Also, is there a way to regenerate MP like in Sword of Mana where you "sit" down?  Or only via the nut items?

Please post stuff here that you figure out about this game to help the rest of us


----------



## PineappleH (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> 4 years or so. Give or take









  U serious?!?! 

This game is one of my main reasons for buying a DS Lite.


----------



## Normmatt (Feb 26, 2006)

I would say that it takes about 4 years to learn Japanese enough to be able to  play through any gba/nds game


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2006)

It surprises me that no one was chocked with the dull gameplay of finding key to open gates to the next level in dungeon. It really makes the whole dungeon crawling yet another dungeon crawling game. No strong reason you have to go to a dungeon and break pots to open ways to go up, it's much more on the action than on the rpg... Moreover, SD2 and SD3 were not like this ! SD3 dungeons were really involving, no dull background, dull monsters, dull gameplay...
I'm really disappointed, this game is Shining Soul made by Squarenix...


----------



## Bi99uy (Feb 26, 2006)

The spellcasting now seems to depend if you touch the elemental or not. For instance, i have the dark/evil/eye sprite. If i charge up with B, summon the little dude and walk in to him, i become invisible. If i however let him sit there a couple of seconds, he will start a kind of attack.

And what does holding A do? Guard?


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 26, 2006)

I just beat the first boss, but what now? Nice game, though too dungeon-crawler-ish. *Hopes for English version to come soon*


----------



## wohoo (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > man i can't wait for the english version... how long does it take to learn japanese? maybe i can learn it so i don't need to wait for every game!
> ...



huh? is there three kinds of japanese?! omfg... i don't want to live my life just to learn japanese... but still.. it would be fun ;D


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zaraf @ Feb 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 25 2006 said:
> ...



3 kinds ? the good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> Found them!Â I used yahoo! image search before and typed in the exact same keyword I used on google "Children of mana" and found nothing related.
> -Edit- BTW Et Cetera, ever played Seiken Densetsu 2 or 3 (my favourite one)?Â If you did then you will know.



Yeah.. and the first link which pops up is: http://www.square-enix.co.jp/mana/
and that's the official homepage... I'm not sure if you're serious or not... but I dunno wtf people are doing these days


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> It surprises me that no one was chocked with the dull gameplay of finding key to open gates to the next level in dungeon. It really makes the whole dungeon crawling yet another dungeon crawling game. No strong reason you have to go to a dungeon and break pots to open ways to go up, it's much more on the action than on the rpg... Moreover, SD2 and SD3 were not like this ! SD3 dungeons were really involving, no dull background, dull monsters, dull gameplay...
> I'm really disappointed, this game is Shining Soul made by Squarenix...



exactly what I was thinking, god If only the original team was making this game, to me it seems like there's no friggin adventure story in it like in any of the 3 snes classics, I made it till the firebird and then stopped playing, same thing happened to me after playing the FFXII demo.

I bet they gonna screw up seiken denetsu 4 aswell..


----------



## T-hug (Feb 26, 2006)

bah *plays Legend of Mana on pcsxbox til English version is dumped*


----------



## krdvmus (Feb 26, 2006)

I love this game.

Nice job, SCZ.


----------



## cheatah (Feb 26, 2006)

I've beaten 5 bosses now.  Everything is too structured and boring.  The puzzles requiring the use of different weapons are nice.  Magic hasn't played any significant role yet in puzzles though.  I miss the old leveling of weapon skill and magic skills though.  From what I saw there seems to be download play for coop but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.  Should be better then dungeon crawling by myself farming XP.  

If your stuck after the fire bird boss.  Talk to the people in town, then by the shop owner find a guy that will give you the drum for the dragon.  Which will let fly out of the island your on.  Just hit the bottom right button on the world map.


----------



## CakkuZ (Feb 26, 2006)

I really liked the gba sword of mana so when they translate this we will hopefully finaly have proper (action)RPG for DS


----------



## Zorn (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe i should know this: if i begin the game with the jp version,
can i use this savestate later for the us or e version?


----------



## apofaz (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> Maybe i should know this: if i begin the game with the jp version,
> can i use this savestate later for the us or e version?



no.  :'(


----------



## Squiffy (Feb 26, 2006)

What? Correct me if I'm wrong but for most (possibly all) JAP games, the save works with the later US or EUR release.


----------



## kakawerk (Feb 26, 2006)

I have found the exception... rub rabbits (J)save do not work on on rub rabbits(U) when using supercard sd.... it will say the save is corrupted


----------



## Zaraf (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zaraf @ Feb 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 25 2006 said:
> ...




Why is it that people think this game is going to be different if/when they translate it?  The game is going to be exactly the same, only in english!  It's not going to turn into Secret of Mana style game play if/when they translate it, so please stop saying that


----------



## bryehn (Feb 26, 2006)

wow...sounds like it would be even more difficult to learn to read than i thought. they need to make "train yourself to read 3 kinds of japanese so you can play all these wicked games we will probably never release in your native lanuage."


----------



## apofaz (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Squiffy @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> What? Correct me if I'm wrong but for most (possibly all) JAP games, the save works with the later US or EUR release.



then sorry if i'm wrong.
i tried that with many gba games and it didn't work. maybe ds is different in that thing


----------



## cheatah (Feb 26, 2006)

For floating blocks: You're supposed to use enemies or barrels to block them so you can get by.  Its easier to do when you get the flail.

The bird boss is easy if you deflect the spinning projectiles back at him with the sword charge move.  

The barrel objects can also be broken by tossing barrels at them.  Also can be broken with the mallet which you get a few levels after.

Mana/HP are restored everytime you enter a new room.  You pretty much don't even need items in this game.


AFAIK, there is no AI and you only control one character.  You need to play coop with human players to have more then one. The dungeons get quite a bit harder too.  I'm not 100% sure however as I'm only about halfway through the game.


----------



## Irritated (Feb 26, 2006)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> It surprises me that no one was chocked with the dull gameplay of finding key to open gates to the next level in dungeon. It really makes the whole dungeon crawling yet another dungeon crawling game. No strong reason you have to go to a dungeon and break pots to open ways to go up, it's much more on the action than on the rpg... Moreover, SD2 and SD3 were not like this ! SD3 dungeons were really involving, no dull background, dull monsters, dull gameplay...
> I'm really disappointed, this game is Shining Soul made by Squarenix...



You know. There is a reason for this. And that is:

*This game was not made by Square Enix. It was made by Next Entertainment, who made the original Shining Soul.*

I really wish people would do even a small amount of research before flashing a game.


----------



## apofaz (Feb 26, 2006)

aha, that's the reason why it's so boring. /me very dissapointed!
so no need to learn japanese for that one ;(


----------



## axis2k5 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've gotta say, anyone will have problems learning Japanese for a game. For something like GBA's Final Fantasy IV, you could essentially do it, as it is possible to have the text entirely in Hiragana, and Katakana (but that in itself will prove troublesome, in that Japanese is also a language without spaces between words.

As for most normal games, they use all 3 alphabets, and the problem with Kanji, is that every single one has many different ways of reading it, and it impossible to know even one way without knowing the Kanji in advance....


----------



## Westside (Feb 27, 2006)

it's almost as if japanese are purposely making the langauge hard...   which makes this article soo true:*YOU GOT TO READ THIS!* I probably have to learn japanese for mother 3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but this game is not worth it at all.  Is the ps2 "World of Mana" not made by square-enix also?


----------



## Zaraf (Feb 27, 2006)

World of Mana IS designed by Square Enix.


----------



## Zantagor (Feb 27, 2006)

Bah, learning japanese isn't THAT hard, the language itself is extremely well structure, grammar ain't complex at all and follows basic rules (unlike most Latin based languages, where a rules has like a thousand little exceptions)

It's true that Kanji's can be a pain, and for that, you can always use Kanji Flash cards... There's a few free software for that which can be very useful to learn the most used ones.

As long as you can remember the particles system, it's not too complex


----------



## shado blackstar (Feb 27, 2006)

There are more exceptions in the english language than there aren't.

It's disappointing to hear that this is a dungeon crawler, but I'm not that disappointed, really. The game looks like it's fun, and the ranking thing is nice.


----------



## Zaraf (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE(shado blackstar @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> There are more exceptions in the english language than there aren't.
> 
> It's disappointing to hear that this is a dungeon crawler, but I'm not that disappointed, really. The game looks like it's fun, and the ranking thing is nice.



I agree.  It's not exactly what I was hoping for, but it's not a bad game either.  So I'll enjoy it still


----------



## bluemax (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> man i can't wait for the english version... how long does it take to learn japanese? maybe i can learn it so i don't need to wait for every game!



3 semesters of college will get you to the literacy level of a 5 year old, minus kanji. I think you'd have to minor in Japanese to get to a comfortable speaking level, and even then your reading will be so so at best. Learning the radicals makes learning and reading Kanji easier but it's no walk in the park.

Don't even get me started on number counters.


----------



## Zaraf (Feb 28, 2006)

QUOTE(bluemax @ Feb 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(wohoo @ Feb 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > man i can't wait for the english version... how long does it take to learn japanese? maybe i can learn it so i don't need to wait for every game!
> ...




Hahaha, I almost forgot about number counters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  fun stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you also gotta love how a single kanji can be read different ways depending on the context


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Mar 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Zantagor @ Feb 26 2006 said:


> Bah, learning japanese isn't THAT hard, the language itself is extremely well structure, grammar ain't complex at all and follows basic rules (unlike most Latin based languages, where a rules has like a thousand little exceptions)
> 
> It's true that Kanji's can be a pain, and for that, you can always use Kanji Flash cards... There's a few free software for that which can be very useful to learn the most used ones.
> 
> As long as you can remember the particles system, it's not too complex



Hmm now I'm curious as to what your first language is...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> anyways, to get to the point... anyway to reduce this game to 256 mbit??? and still get it working, that is.



Done: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=41&t...t=0#entry401327


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 14, 2006)

Anyone know the English release date yet?


----------

